# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب جــديــد ...::°° قبل اي منتدى طريقة لمشاهدة القنوات على اي هاتف لمن لديه mobilezone °°::...

## TIGER_GSM

*    اقدم لكم طريقة لتشغيل
Les Chaines tv sur mobilezone بالمجان    
 على الهاتف التالي : Nokia s40 
ما عليك سوى تتبع الطريقة التي مشار اليها وسوف تشتغل بآدن الله:
1)select menu=>parametre=>configuration=>param.config.perso
2)اعمل ajouter nouveau > streaming
3)وبعد ذلك ادخل  l parametre suivant:
nom du compte>Mt-tv
gamme de port UDP>1024-65535
utiliser pt accés pref>non
Parametre point dacces:
serveur proxy>desactive
param porteuse:
pt dacces donn paq>wap.iamgprs.ma
type réseu>ipv4
autontification>normal
بعد ذلك اضغط 3مرات على زر الخروج
, واضغط على option>activer ,هذه هي المرحلة الاولى الان نمر الى  
 المرحلة الثانية
أذهب الى lecteur audio , وادخل وكآنك سوف تشغل اغنية بعد ذلك اذهب الى option>telechargement>param de streaming:
configuration:config.perso
compte:MT-tv
وبعد ذلك اذهب الى الموقع الخاصة ب mobilezone وانزل الى مكان البحث وآكتب رقم القناة التي تريد مشهدتها وبالصحة والراحة
ملحوضة مهمة في الاول سوف يعطيك البحث aucune reponse ressaye , لكن اعد المحاولة حتى تشتغل 
4- والان مع بعض الارقام الخاصة بالقنوات  
 Jazira=>008 aw 263
Ma chaine sport=>1010
Al oula=>179
Arabia=>009 aw 300
2m=>116 aw 165
Mtv=>261  Jazira=>008 / 263 
Ma chaine sport=>1010 
Al oula=>179 
Arabia=>009 
 2m=>116 
 Mtv=>261  ض الارقام الخاصة بالقنوات بعضا اشتغل و البعض لم يشتغل لظروف الشبكة : Jazira=>008 aw 263
Ma chaine sport=>1010
Al oula=>179 Arabia=>009 aw 300 2m=>116 aw 165 Mtv=>261 005 008 009 013 042 043 045 057 058 SPORT MA CHAINE 084 ALJZEERA 089 LIVE TEST 093 liniphonetest4 094 LIN TST 098 SKYROCK 101 M1 CHAINE SPORT 105 M18CHAINE8SPORTé 116 2M 117 AL OULA 124 ARRABIAA 132 VPULSE INFOSPORT 159 ALAJAZEERA 281 INFOSPORT 943 INTEST FORMAT 315 Aljazeera_263 421
jazeera_264 423 jazeera_263_4 426  ARRABIAA 479 skyrock_test1new 482   وهناك طريقة اخرى وهي كتابة اسم القناة التي تريد وسوف تضهر لك    وفي الختام ارجوا ان ينال هذا الموضوع رضاكم اخوكم في الله  *

----------


## gsm_bouali



----------

